# Independence Lodge, Independent & Free Masons



## BullDozer Harrell (May 30, 2017)

What's going on in Oregon?

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 30, 2017)

What do you mean?  I'm an Oregon Freemason

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 30, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What do you mean?  I'm an Oregon Freemason
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Are you on FB,Rip? 

There's a video streaming that has this guy trying to explain his Lodge of Independent & Free Masons in Oregon as the new & improved Masons apart from the cruddy duddy GL system there.

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 30, 2017)

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 30, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Are you on FB,Rip?
> 
> There's a video streaming that has this guy trying to explain his Lodge of Independent & Free Masons in Oregon as the new & improved Masons apart from the cruddy duddy GL system there.
> 
> Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


Im not but the wife is...ill steal her phone and check it out.  I'm not currently inOr, but ill fwd it on to my Bros that are

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (May 30, 2017)

http://www.masonicinfo.com/fakemasonry.htm


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 30, 2017)

just someone probably trying to legitimize their existence.

If you think Oregon is big news, don't read about fake masonry in Chicago.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 30, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> just someone probably trying to legitimize their existence.
> 
> If you think Oregon is big news, don't read about fake masonry in Chicago.


I want to say for the record in my best President Trump voice, "there is no fake Masonry in Chicago, there's just a perceived notion of it". 
How's that for a try at speaking 'alternative facts'? Do i sound believable? Lol


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 31, 2017)

Be very "Cautious" on this matter...


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


He's not wrong in the video

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JTHB19 (May 31, 2017)

Independent? Are these guys just in disagreement with the grand lodge or what?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2017)

Basicly.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2017)

My question to him would be...with out a GL who decides who is and isnt a Freemason?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 31, 2017)

I'm not sure we viewed the same video.

In the only 1I've seen, the guy introduces himself and then begins to launch into talking about several things that would be taken as what exactly makes a lodge clandestine.

First he says that he & his brethren believe that a Lodge of Master Masons can open for business without need of a Charter nor dispensation.

Next he says immediately after that they believe also that they're free to judge regularity for themselves independently of any current Regular GL's standards.

The same goes for Masonic intercourse and fraternal relations with other bodies that Regular GLs have not recognized.

His words definitely turn my Masonic world upside down and if i find myself agreeing with any part of his speech, then it must be that we've had it all wrong for a very long time. And maybe finally some guys came to show us the light. Of course, you might notice my hint of sarcasm in the last part. 

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 31, 2017)

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?posts/179157

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (May 31, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1671337383173356
			




Is this the video your referring to?  He kind of takes truth and twists it, chews it up and spits it back out.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 31, 2017)

When hyperbolic terms such as "moral rot" are used, credibility suffers. 

It takes some temerity, if not arrogance, to criticize a system celebrating its 300th anniversary. Is it perfect?  No man made system is. The logical weakness is that each of the allegations made toward the GL system is equally applicable toward an individual lodge system : moral rot, apron chasing, charity rather initiatory system....

When psychobabble begins, supported by the speaker's self-laudatory references to his, umm, holistic health business, we do understand his orientation and the manipulative background he brings with him.  

It is my sense that such groups (GOOFUS was an example), are often commenced by individuals who may be personality disordered and those who are easily manipulated. For the same reason, they are often short lived. 

But I have no strong feelings. 

I am curious where this was filmed.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 31, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> just someone probably trying to legitimize their existence.
> 
> If you think Oregon is big news, don't read about fake masonry in Chicago.



Or New York. Or Houston...


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 31, 2017)

LK600 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1671337383173356
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's it

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 31, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> When hyperbolic terms such as "moral rot" are used, credibility suffers.
> 
> It takes some temerity, if not arrogance, to criticize a system celebrating its 300th anniversary. Is it perfect?  No man made system is. The logical weakness is that each of the allegations made toward the GL system is equally applicable toward an individual lodge system : moral rot, apron chasing, charity rather initiatory system....
> 
> ...


I'll inbox him and try to find out exactly where he filmed the video.

Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I'll inbox him and try to find out exactly where he filmed the video.
> 
> Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


Page says they are located in Ashland, Oregon...which is practically on the CA boarder.  They have a hige Shakespeare festival there every year.  They also have a very Active GLoOR lodge there as well.


Glen Cook said:


> When hyperbolic terms such as "moral rot" are used, credibility suffers.
> 
> It takes some temerity, if not arrogance, to criticize a system celebrating its 300th anniversary. Is it perfect?  No man made system is. The logical weakness is that each of the allegations made toward the GL system is equally applicable toward an individual lodge system : moral rot, apron chasing, charity rather initiatory system....
> 
> ...




Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (May 31, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Page says they are located in Ashland, Oregon...which is practically on the CA boarder.  They have a hige Shakespeare festival there every year.  They also have a very Active GLoOR lodge there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


. What building did they record in?  IOOF?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 31, 2017)

No idea

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 1, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Page says they are located in Ashland, Oregon



Well there you go, "Center of the Universe!"


----------



## Bloke (Jun 1, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I'll inbox him and try to find out exactly where he filmed the video.
> 
> Sent from Android using My Freemasonry mobile app


You're brave


----------

